# Ultimate Hunting Clothing Layering System



## the minimalist hunter (Oct 4, 2005)

I want this to be a helpful thread for those who struggle with choosing the right Hunting gear. Many of us have gone through countless outfits only to be disappointed again and again. I want to share my thoughts and experience on what I think works good and I would love for anyone who has more experience to please chime in and give your opinion. I wont be going into much detail so if your interested in the different options do research on the subjects below. Thanks


First off, if you want to learn more about Layering, GOOGLE " The 3 Layer System" lots of good info....

In a nut shell you want your gear to handle cold and hot weather all in 3 layers. Also you want your gear to be breathable, windproof, waterproof, be quiet, scent controlling, and durable.

You will find that most quality gear has Wool or Polyester materials. These are the best materials for the 3 layer system. 

Beware (scent control freaks), Polyester holds odors and will start stinking quickly unless it has been treated or had silver threads woven in to help prevent bacteria growth. Wool on the other hand is great when it comes to scent control even after weeks of hard wear! 

(Quick Tip: Wool stays warm when wet, Polyester does not!)

The 3 layers are Base, Middle, Outer. Your climate and overall conditions will determine how heavy or light you want your layers. Are you going to be moving around or sitting, maybe a mixture of both. Keep all these factors in mind when choosing your layers weight. With 3 layers to you can have ultimate comfort levels at all temperatures. Getting Hot, take a layer off! Getting Cold, put a layer on!

Base Layer: This layer is next to the skin and wicks moisture away so you stay comfortable and dry in cold or hot weather. Always have this layer on! I have found that Merino Wool is the best base layer hands down. They come in different weights 170(light), 200(mid), 230(heavy), and so on...I have found that Polyesters such as Under Armor only work well if you are moving around a lot. Do yourself a favor and get the Merino Wool base layer.

Middle layer: This is the insulating layer. Middle layers also come in different weights. Merino Wool is again the best choice for a middle layer. I actually have 2 poly middle layers, they are both light weight layers. One is a long sleeve Polyester fleece the other is a Polyester fleece vest. I normally just wear the vest but if I get chilly I can add the long sleeve...I can control my body temps very good using this method. I will eventually switch to merino wool because of its superiority. 

Outer layer: This layer is a shell layer, and normally does not insulate much, but if you are in extreme cold weather choose a heavier insulating garment. This layer also comes in many different weights. This layer will be your Rainproof, Windproof Layer but you must make sure it is highly breathable or the whole system will fail. This layer is almost always going to be a Synthetic or Polyester blend. When looking for this layer THINK Quiet and Breathable!!! 

Don't forget about gloves and headwear... You can also have the same 3 layers of extreme comfort for your hands and head. I highly recommend Merino Wool glove liners and headliners. Don't forget about the weights, choose accordingly...

For your feet go with a merino wool liner and wool socks (SmartWool). Make sure you have room in your boots because you don't want to cut off the blood flow to your feet or they will get cold. Don't forget about the weights, choose accordingly... 

(Quick Tip: When you are not moving around unlace your shoes and your feet will stay warmer in cold, cooler in the heat, and ultimately dryer!)


Here is an ultimate clothing example I put together so you kinda get the idea. There is however many other cost effective options out there if you search hard enough, just stick with the guidelines. If you want a visual of the below listed items Google "First light camo, and ASAT camo":

Base layer: First light llama top, First light allegheny bottom (All Merino Wool)

Middle Layer: First light Chama top and Springer Vest, ASAT Elite extreme Layer bottom (All Merino Wool)

Outer Layer: ASAT Elite Ultimate Jacket, ASAT Elite Ultimate Pant



Now go research your gear and choose wisely....


----------



## wags (Feb 9, 2005)

Excellent post! I have read all this before but it is a good refresher.


----------



## Chris/AL (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
Good info and well written, ty


----------



## Corinth Hunter (May 6, 2009)

I agree and do about the same. Good tip that I learned a few years back is the hand warmer. I have a fleece tubular shaped thing that straps around your waist, has elestic cuffs at each end for inserting your hands. Through a thermal hand warmer inside and your hands stay nice and warm without gloves.


----------



## Volleypro (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Undoubtly you are a VERY smart man. Once I saw the ASAT for outer-layer I knew you knew what you were talking about.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the tips :thumb: I shelled out a lot of money last year on under armour, and I SWEAR it makes me colder than not wearing it at all. Time for wool...

Any suggestions on which socks to buy? I've got 2000gram insulated boots, and wore them with my Cabela's polar fleece socks the other day.... my feet froze and it was only 30 degrees out


----------



## the minimalist hunter (Oct 4, 2005)

z28melissa said:


> Thanks for the tips :thumb: I shelled out a lot of money last year on under armour, and I SWEAR it makes me colder than not wearing it at all. Time for wool...
> 
> Any suggestions on which socks to buy? I've got 2000gram insulated boots, and wore them with my Cabela's polar fleece socks the other day.... my feet froze and it was only 30 degrees out


SmartWool socks are great! Wool will keep you warmer when it gets sweaty wet.

If you are walking your feet should stay warm. 

I assume you are sitting still for a hour then your feet start getting cold. I would say 2000g insulation is to much for 30 deg. Remember wet feet are cold feet. You get to much insulation and your feet will sweat. 

First try bringing an extra pair of dry wool socks to the stand, next take your boots and socks off and let your feet dry/air out (you will be surprised at how warm your feet feel in cold weather with no socks or boots on!) Next, put your fresh socks on and wait 10 minutes for your feet to adjust. Finally, put your boots back on and you should have warm feet for awhile. Don't lace up your boots, this will allow extra blood flow to your feet. Once they start getting cold again take your boots off and let your socks and feet air out and just repeat the process. 

Some say for ultimate warmth, go buy the Arctic Shield boot covers. Take them to the stand with you, once your at the stand take your boots/socks off....then get your Arctic Shield boot covers out and drop in a couple hand warmers and your bare feet in them... Toasty Toasty from what i hear. Your feet will have no blood flow restriction, good air space, and should be able to breathe properly.


----------



## ARROWS&ANTLERS (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks for info!! i bought some woolpower 400gram short zip turtleneck this morning from cabelas. its made of merino wool

im excited now after reading your post that i made the right choice.. so your saying for a treestand hunter not to wear under armour as first layer??

thanks again for post


----------



## tfosterjr (May 18, 2004)

any pointers on where to buy the first two layers, without spending a fortune?


----------



## LPBowhunter (Feb 17, 2009)

this is a fantastic thread because when i first started bowhunting(last year) i hd no idea about this stuff and was always cold. more(layers) is not always best in cold temps its how you dress layer wise. thanks for your knowledge. top notch


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

woolpower or any high quality wool is the ticket. I layer with Medalist silvermax set of polypropylene and my predator clothing and I can stay nice and cozy.


----------



## the minimalist hunter (Oct 4, 2005)

ARROWS&ANTLERS said:


> thanks for info!! i bought some woolpower 400gram short zip turtleneck this morning from cabelas. its made of merino wool
> 
> im excited now after reading your post that i made the right choice.. so your saying for a treestand hunter not to wear under armour as first layer??
> 
> thanks again for post


Correct! 

That 400 gram short zip turtleneck would be a great Upper Middle Layer! Now go get yourself a lighter Base layer 175 or 200 gram made from Merino Wool! The Base layer should be snug fitting next to your skin, kinda like Long John underwear! 

When polyester is transferring sweat from your skin it will be slightly damp and you will get cold just sitting there, but if your moving you will be fine.

When Merino Wool is transferring sweat from your skin it will also be slightly damp but it will keep you warm regardless if you are sitting or moving!


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Check out the Arctic Armor Plus camo jacket and bibs.


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

I also do 3 layers well 4th layer is cover camo...not warm...

I am not a wool fan ... dont know why...its probably better now than it was when i was younger and dad would give me his wool shirt to wear and my neck would itch for weeks.

1. UA Cold Gear or Cableas Polor Compression skinz
2. Cabelas Polor weight MTP Hunt Draws and Top or DUOFOLD Polar 
3. Cableas Winshear fleece pants and Woolimate(Wool fleece blend) Windshear 1/4 zip top
4. My camo which is super thing fleece just for cover not warmth at all.

If its super cold I wear a down vest under my Windshear shirt and may wear insulated bibs instead of my thin camo...

If its mildly cold then no windshear and the vest instead.

I like my UA Facemask and Stocking cap cuz they are warm but keep me dry if I start to sweat...

Rainproof gear only if its raining...

Thin gloves with a hand muff...

THis keeps me toastly but still able to shoot...

if its so cold i need more clothes then i dont hunt cuz i cant pull the bow back with all those clothes


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

gcajnr21 said:


> SmartWool socks are great! Wool will keep you warmer when it gets sweaty wet.
> 
> If you are walking your feet should stay warm.
> 
> ...


aha! Thanks so much... I will try the extra socks next time


----------



## the minimalist hunter (Oct 4, 2005)

tfosterjr said:


> any pointers on where to buy the first two layers, without spending a fortune?


Sierra Trading post has some decent priced Base and Middle layers in Merino Wool. Search on the site "Men or Woman Merino base layer"

The only camo Layers in merino wool i have found are "First light" brand.


----------



## JAMBF750 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just putting this out there for fellow archers because it's a great deal. If you are interested in Scent-Lok Clima Fleece Base Slayer...I have NEW tops and bottoms for sale for $49.99 each and they are in Mossy Oak New Breakup. Let me know if you need any. Not sure what sizes we have left, shoot me a PM and I will check for you.


----------



## the minimalist hunter (Oct 4, 2005)

erictski said:


> I also do 3 layers well 4th layer is cover camo...not warm...
> 
> I am not a wool fan ... dont know why...its probably better now than it was when i was younger and dad would give me his wool shirt to wear and my neck would itch for weeks.
> 
> ...


Merino Wool is not itchy like your Dads old shirt. Give Merino wool a try for your base layer and you will be warmer than ever. 

Remember guys..... All your clothes that contain Polyester will hold odor and stink badly unless it has been treated or has silver threads to help prevent bacteria growth!

Most Poly has UV as well, Wool is all natural no UV!!


----------



## hoythunter719 (Apr 19, 2007)

great information here guys. if you all are intersted in any asat gear shoot me a pm


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Since I have plan on hunting the rut pretty hard this year, I just called my buddy Ralph at King of the mountain and ordered a nice woolpower 200 base layer along with some socks


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

gcajnr21 said:


> Merino Wool is not itchy like your Dads old shirt. Give Merino wool a try for your base layer and you will be warmer than ever.
> 
> Remember guys..... All your clothes that contain Polyester will hold odor and stink badly unless it has been treated or has silver threads to help prevent bacteria growth!
> 
> Most Poly has UV as well, Wool is all natural no UV!!



Good call on oder...i actually have the Cabelas stuff that is supposed to have the silver XSTATIC stuff...so far seem to be non smelly after some sweaty days in early season...I was my under garments very regularly ...

Ill try wool next time i need some underware or if i am not warm enough this season ill go for wool next year.


----------



## the minimalist hunter (Oct 4, 2005)

ParkerBow said:


> Since I have plan on hunting the rut pretty hard this year, I just called my buddy Ralph at King of the mountain and ordered a nice woolpower 200 base layer along with some socks


That should treat you well!


----------



## ARROWS&ANTLERS (Oct 5, 2007)

ttt for a good post... in case others missed it


----------



## the minimalist hunter (Oct 4, 2005)

ttt for a 2010 refresher for cold weather clothing


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

gcajnr21 said:


> Merino Wool is not itchy like your Dads old shirt. Give Merino wool a try for your base layer and you will be warmer than ever.
> 
> Remember guys..... All your clothes that contain Polyester will hold odor and stink badly unless it has been treated or has silver threads to help prevent bacteria growth!
> 
> Most Poly has UV as well, Wool is all natural no UV!!


The poly stuff..It doesnt hold odor after washing does it?
Here is what i am thinking for my next investment 
http://www.hycreek.com
/Pro-Series-Waterproof-Camo-Jacket-and-Pants-p/hpc009.htm
* With a asat leafy suit added to that when needed

I currently use these items..Its kinda a mixed bag .An leaves a bit to be desired.
Base:
Regular type under armor undies,thin under armor type Short sleeve T shirt
kenyon polyester thermal top an bottoms.About as thick as normal long johns
Mid layers:
cotton sweat pants.Long sleeve pull over,long sleeve zip up an zip up vest.All polyester fleece.(the type of stuff you get at old navy or similar)
Out layers:
Mossy oak Field staff hooded jacket(cotton based)Mossy oak BDU type cotton pants an Real tree cotton bibs.
Other stuff.
Realtree green leafy bug suit,black sweatshirt(ground blinds),Camo fleece tobogan,an black one as well.
Dream season Pro boots,600 gram scent tek boots(laceup) An plain un insulated rubber boots.3 pair gloves.early(turkey to) mesh type,mid season poly based ones.An convertible mittens.

Other then footwear,gloves an a few base an mid layers..My stuff sucks real bad..I aint being picky just like to be warm.*


----------



## Sm0lder (Aug 9, 2010)

Quick tip for feet. Use an aerosol antiperspirant to spray your feet before putting on your socks. It will keep them dry, thus warm.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

best remedy for cold feet - newer arctic shield boot blankets (the one's that are NOT bulky) EBay has them under $25 - wear whatever you like to your stand - when you get there take off your boots and your socks - put on a fresh dry pair of fleece, polartech, or smartwool socks, drop a handwarmer in the boot blanket and slip your feet in - no boots - I saw the above post about bare feet and I guess that would work too, but I have first hand experience with the method I've detailed and it works UNBELIEVABLY well.

As for the layering system - I have tried everything from Under Armor to Merino wool -and I have settled on one thing to combat the cold when stand and blind hunting - The HEATER BODY SUIT - I replace the booties it comes with, with the above mentioned Arctic Shield boot blankets, and repeat the process of taking my boots off and putting on new, dry socks. Last season I was out in single digit temps - I was wearing a single base layer of Under Armor Cold Gear, my next bottom layer was a pair of micro-fleece wader liners, and the outer layer was a lightweight ScentBlocker leafywear - the top was followed up with a polar weight microfleece (with windsheer) and a lightweight Scentblocker leafywear top - this would be considered very light for single degree temps, but perfect for the walk in - once in the stand or blind - I loose the boots, change the socks, put on the boot blankets and slip into the HBS - when everyone else is arriving late and/or leaving early to combat the cold - I am primed and ready for all that they are missing/chasing

The HBS has REVOLUTIONIZED how I bowhunt when the temps drop - so much so - that I have been known to use it in 30 degree temps wearing just a lightweight suit underneath. I can't stand the bulk/bunching that often accompanies the tradtional 3-layer system while I am bowhunting. I know that I still mentioned three separate layers above, but the UA, and microfleece are extraordinarily form fitting with virtually NO bulk and the lightwieght early season suit is more just to have a scent eliminating/control camo layer under the HBS. 

Give it a try - you'll be surprised - and in the rare case that you don't like it - they sell very quickly in the classifieds.......

Joe


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

Sm0lder said:


> Quick tip for feet. Use an aerosol antiperspirant to spray your feet before putting on your socks. It will keep them dry, thus warm.


*Thanks..I will try that1..I tryed my unscented arm n hammer stick anti persp.Will no results*


----------



## Stykbow1 (Jul 21, 2006)

I go one step further with the Arctic Shield boot warmers I put a pair of felt liners in first and then the handwarmers. Man they are toasty warm and quiet and weigh almost nothing, I just hang them off my pack on the walk in. What's nice is as long as the terrain isn't too bad you can walk in with light hiking boots on and then swap them for the Arctic Shield setup. With this combo I've been able to sit in the snow or in the treestand for hours without my feet getting cold.

Good Hunting, Roger


----------



## sgibler (Jan 1, 2009)

Good read!


----------



## Stykbow1 (Jul 21, 2006)

12Ringer I used my buddy from Florida's HBS a couple of hunts in winter bow and it is a great cold weather solution! The HBS allows you to walk in with little or no bulk so you don't get overheated and sweat on the way to the stand. Wearing lighter clothing allows less interference with the bow string when it's time to shoot and your not restricted like the Michelin man from too many layers. I also like the fact that everything is hidden inside until your ready to glass, shoot, or call and then you just pull the zipper back up and your warm as toast! Funny part is none of my other hunting buddies will try it because they say it looks stupid or cumbersome and they don't like to be encased in a cocoon. It's one of those products that you have to try to understand how well it works.

Good Hunting, Roger


----------



## Bean Outdoors (Jul 24, 2009)

first lite is great stuff pm me if anyone needs some


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

Good post! 

But since it's been so warm this year, I'm just wearing swim trunks and flip flops. No tanning oil though as that would probably scare the deers off.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

LPBowhunter said:


> this is a fantastic thread because when i first started bowhunting(last year) i hd no idea about this stuff and was always cold. more(layers) is not always best in cold temps its how you dress layer wise. thanks for your knowledge. top notch


Go right too ASAT camo's web page,,view entire catalog I use this system,,,,cold all dayers no problem


----------



## MNDan (Nov 24, 2004)

After reading this, I bought some Minus 33 merino wool long underwear earlier this year. I wore it for a week straight every day and it NEVER smelled and kept me warmer than any other long underwear I've owned. I recommend it. I also have the Heater Body Suit, and it's worked great as well! Northern MN can really test the limits of warm clothes, but I stay toasty warm now...


----------



## zakk54 (Sep 20, 2005)

Great Read!!! This is exactly what I was hoping for! It's been quite warm and I need a layering system from 60-70 temps down to 20-30 temps... Just bought ASAT 3D suit so I want to layer and be waterproof underneath...

Mike B


----------



## Ichabodcrane (Sep 4, 2010)

Good info!


----------



## the minimalist hunter (Oct 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## THWACK920 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for the bump. I dont know how I didnt see this in some of my searching.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

thanks for posting


----------



## non-pro-archer (Nov 26, 2008)

good post


----------



## Rugerhoyt (Jan 26, 2011)

Good info. Any changes to anyone's systems with newer options out?


----------



## trailboy (Sep 29, 2013)

Just found, following

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## activebowhunter (Jul 29, 2017)

Lots of interesting information there. I spent a fortune chasing the " Perfect hunting suit " over the past 40 years. Now I wear the Heater Body suit and wish I had it right from the beginning. For stand hunting purposes.


----------



## worth13 (Sep 15, 2013)

Is the heater body suit easy to bow hunt from. I am thinking about it but not sure how quick I can get it off and ready to shoot or is it to much movement from a lock on stand


----------



## Fezzik (Aug 12, 2014)

Rugerhoyt said:


> Good info. Any changes to anyone's systems with newer options out?


I realize that this was an old post but I do feel there are more options than ever given the rise of premium brands like Sitka, kuiu, first lite, etc.

My personal system has to been not layer wool on wool, I use wool as my next to skin base layer and then use a synthetic as my mid layer. I feel like the synthetic mid layer helps retain the heat better than multiple layers of wool. Also, I use smartwool for my wool baselayers, extremely high quality merino with no itch. my mid layer is the Sitka traverse which is a polyester blend or I use my fanatic hoody and finish with an outer layer based on the conditions of the day 

I'm still trying to finalize a system for my feet. I've purchased multiple pairs of boots and sock combinations in the last year and still don't feel like I have a great system. Gonna try some new ideas with boot blankets/aerosol deodorant, new dry socks. I think my problem is just foot sweat on my hikes in


----------



## fr0sty (Sep 29, 2015)

A neck gaiter is critical for me staying warm.


----------



## deerdhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

I have the IWOM and it is so versatile that I am finding I'm not using a lot of my other cold weather clothing.


----------



## wbweld0 (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice thread...following. I have always used polyester and don't get too cold. I will try the merino wool.


----------



## Rugerhoyt (Jan 26, 2011)

I thought i saw this thread come back to life in my email. 

I spend a lot of time in the woods and I wanted to get this as right at possible the first time. From Sept 1 through Dec 31 I wanted to be comfortable. After coaxing the wife for a few weeks she gave me the go ahead to drop some dough on whatever i thought i needed. I went with Sitka. Specifically the Fanatic Series. I made this decision shortly after they came out with the new Elevated II pattern and that's the pattern I purchased (Looking back i could of done the same for a fraction of the cost if i would of purchased the old pattern off Archery Talk market Place. It was everywhere.)

I purchased every piece of the Fanatic Series, plus other pieces for the early and mid season. I match this series with First Lite's base layers and I'm good from Sept 1 through Dec 31. This series is made for sitting and staying in one place, and because of the makeup of the outer garments it is not a series that you want to be bush wacking in. Not because the system can't handle it, but because you will be picking burs and barbs out of it for hours. Other than that, everything about this system is perfect.

The only thing i don't have figured out is my feet...if i can get that whooped i'll be golden for years to come.


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

I use a very similar layering system to fezzik. Merino next to skin, core mid and heavyweight or the fanatic hoodie, and a stratus vest with my outers over that. Fanatic lite system, Fanatic bibs, Celsius jacket, Fanatic vest.

For my feet, I wore Alphaburly Pro 800g's with a Smart wool liner sock and Lacrosse midweight crew socks. I wore that down to the teens for 2-3 hour evening sits last year and my feet didn't get cold. I never used chemical warmers either.

When I had longer walks, I would add my midweight socks when I arrived at my stand and that helped wick the sweat away from my feet. This year I'll be trying an aerosol deodorant spray on my feet to try and minimize the sweat.

I will also second a neck gaiter to help trap body heat and keep that chill off your face on those really cold days. I tried one for the first time last year and now I will not hunt without it when the temps are below freezing.


----------



## rmbenzen (Apr 3, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## SweetLou29 (Jun 30, 2016)

nice..thx


----------



## mattimusprime7 (2 mo ago)

My layering system is pretty simple. An alpaca/merino baselayer, alpaca/merino midlayers, and then an outer shell based on the weather. If it's raining then it's Duck Camp raingear on the outside, if it's cold (30 and below) then Sitka Fanatic on the outside. If it's warm skip the midlayers and just wear baselayers with my Duck Camp bamboo hoodie and any light neutral colored pants..


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

dug up a 5 year old dead thread for your first post 🏆


----------



## mattimusprime7 (2 mo ago)

Dafis said:


> dug up a 5 year old dead thread for your first post 🏆


I should have paid more attention, I didn't see how outdated the thread was, just got down a rabbit hole reading about layering!


----------



## mg1 (6 mo ago)

All my layers are merino wool unless it's raining, in which case outer most layer is some kind of plastic "fabric."


----------



## mattimusprime7 (2 mo ago)

mg1 said:


> All my layers are merino wool unless it's raining, in which case outer most layer is some kind of plastic "fabric."


Yeah, I've moved away from the Sitka Fanatic and tried to use as much natural fibers as possible. I think I've got a system that works for me and is almost all natural fiber. I do pack in synthetic wind/rain layers just in case, but I try not to hunt if it's raining enough to compromise a blood trail. As far as wool, Merino is great but I like to incorporate some other wools as well.


----------

